# mn suppressor bill



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Mn has a bill in house hf1434, and senate sf1435.

So all mn that want this to pass you better get in touch with your reps.

Xdeano


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Or you can just be lazy and hope your voice is heard telepathically... Do it!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Authors of MN HF 1434 
House-
Representative Mark Anderson (R) District: 09A
651-296-4293 or 800-914-3172
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Kelly Johnson 651-296-9471

Representative David Dill (DFL) District: 03A
651-296-2190 or 800-339-0466
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Joan Harrison 651-296-2585

Representative Tony Cornish (R) District: 23B
651-296-4240 or 800-704-8525
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Simon Gottlieb 651-296-5356

Representative Jason Metsa (DFL) District: 06B
651-296-0170 or 888-682-3205
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Sue Scott 651-296-8827

Representative Chris Swedzinski (R) District: 16A
651-296-5374 or 888-234-1242
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Leah Patton 651-296-9895

Representative Jason Rarick (R) District: 11B
651-296-0518
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Josh Anderson 651-296-3889

Representative Tom Anzelc (DFL) District: 05B
651-296-4936 or 800-336-9124
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Sue Scott 651-296-8827

Representative Dan Fabian (R) District: 01A
651-296-9635 or 888-727-0979, Fax: 651-296-5378
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Kalyn Schroeder 651-296-5336

Representative Bob Gunther (R) District: 23A
651-296-3240 or 800-684-4598
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Rebecca Meade 651-296-8871

Representative Dave Baker (R) District: 17B
651-296-6206
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Bethany Dorobiala 651-296-8187

Representative Mary Franson (R) District: 08B
651-296-3201 or 800-709-0796
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Kyle Berndt 651-296-3367

Representative Jim Newberger (R) District: 15B
651-296-2451 or 800-706-9962
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Pat Kaluza 651-297-8137

Representative Peggy Scott (R) District: 35B
651-296-4231
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Alex Pouliot 651-296-5813

Representative Tony Albright (R) District: 55B
651-296-5185
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Kaley Taffe 651-296-9183

Representative Jim Nash (R) District: 47A
651-296-4282
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Natalie Cecchini 651-296-5999

Representative Jeff Howe (R) District: 13A
651-296-4373 or 800-947-8264
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Bryan Zadalis 651-296-8857

Representative Steve Drazkowski (R) District: 21B
651-296-2273
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Grant Erickson 651-296-9710

Representative Glenn Gruenhagen (R) District: 18B
651-296-4229 or 800-341-0510
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Jonathan Fortner 651-296-5992

Representative Eric Lucero (R) District: 30B
651-296-1534
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Kyle Berndt 651-296-3367

Representative Brian Johnson (R) District: 32A
651-296-4346 or 800-341-5897
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Tom Brennan 651-296-5398

Representative Joe Schomacker (R) District: 22A
651-296-5505 or 888-727-6307
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Nick Lunneborg 651-296-5998

Representative Bob Loonan (R) District: 55A
651-296-8872
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Chelsea Peter 651-296-9302

Representative Jeanne Poppe (DFL) District: 27B
651-296-4193 or 888-682-3180
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Kathy Anderson 651-296-3806


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Authors of MN SF1435
Senate-
Senator Paul E. Gazelka (R) District 09
Assistant Minority Leader
(651) 296-4875 
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Kenneth Swecker (651) 296-5774

Senator David J. Tomassoni (DFL) District 06
(651) 296-8017
http://www.senate.leg.state.mn.us/members/member_emailform.php?mem_id=1064&ls=
Legislative Assistant: Laura Bakk (651) 296-8017

Senator Lyle Koenen (DFL) District 17
Majority Whip
(651) 296-5094 
[email protected]
Legislative Assistant: Ali Holzman (651) 296-5094

Senator LeRoy A. Stumpf (DFL) District 01
(651) 296-8660
http://www.senate.leg.state.mn.us/members/member_emailform.php?mem_id=1063&ls=
Legislative Assistant: Jeri Wenzel (651) 296-8660


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

These are they people to get a hold of. Have a conversation, email them or write a letter to them. If you want a physical address, ask and i'll supply it. Or go on MN Legislative page and look up the person whom you are looking.

Xdeano


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just text everyone I know in MN about this.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks man. The more phones going off the better. Lets release the hounds on this one.

xdeano


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

OK Everyone. We are almost there! The bill has passed the house and senate. The Governor is threatening to veto. Keep up the heat. Call or email the Governor's office to let them know you support the bill. Even if you are not a resident of MN, it will help. Here is the link to the Gov's contact page http://mn.gov/governor/contact-us/form/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sent the governor this comment:
Dear Governor Dayton, I'm contacting you to support my neighbors on the east side of the Red River. Please extend them the freedom I enjoy. I use a suppressor because the viscous is separating from my retina in my eye and the suppressor greatly reduces recoil. Also, I don't get headaches from hearing protection devises. Thank you for considering my neighbors.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Gentlemen please contact Gov. Mark Dayton and urge him to reconsider his threatened veto of this bill. A reasoned, sound argument from gun owners and specifically NFA gun owners could go a long way. He is characterizing this as a public safety issue that endangers police and "innocent bystanders" (his words from his letter threatening veto). It shows how much Hollywood hysteria surrounds this debate and the lack of sound facts. 
If suppressors were a crime problem, our streets would already be awash in them as 39 states including the border states of ND, SD and WI already allow them and criminals wouldn't be stopping at the border just because they aren't yet legal here. The MN House and Senate have heard us and passed it, we need Governor Mark Dayton to hear us now. Please act.

http://mn.gov/governor/contact-us/form/


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Contact your reps listed above as well and urge them to vote to overturn the threatened veto.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The US has some of the most lenient gun laws in the world YET countries with far more restrictive law allow suppressors and we don't. In fact in some countries they are encouraged........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The US has some of the most lenient gun laws in the world YET countries with far more restrictive law allow suppressors and we don't. In fact in some countries they are encouraged........


The liberals admire Europe more than their own country and some European countries require suppressors so hunters don't create noise disturbance for those close to them.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Stay on this and don't let up. Keep calling and emailing. There is rumor that the republicans are willing to pull the suppressor portion of the omnibus bill out in trade for the dems removing the felon voting right restoration portion. Do not give up. Call and let them know that this type of compromise is unacceptable.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well it passed legislation and will be going to the governors desk. So please contact gov Dayton and please put some pressure on.
http://americansuppressorassociation.co ... ppressors/

Xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dayton passed it into law. It is now legal to own a suppressor in mn. Thank you to the guys who took the time and emailed, called or talked to your legislators to get this bill passed.
http://americansuppressorassociation.co ... ppressors/

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wonderful. Another step towards freedom for our brothers living in The Peoples Republic of Minnesota.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i never thought i would live to see this. dayton would never have signed if he were running again. guess my letter must have helped. it sure didn't hurt. thanks everyone!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

For all who what a good SOT for your suppressors, give Brandon at http://www.dakotasilencer.com/ a call, they do trusts for free. Just thought i'd throw that out there for the new Class 3 state. They will do most all the paperwork for you, and once it's approved by the ATF, they'll send it directly to your door, paperwork and suppressor.

xdeano


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was shocked when Dayton passed this. All of my shooting buddies were most pleasantly surprised as well. We all contacted our representatives and Dayton's office, but NEVER in a million years expected him to sign this. Now I just have to get my "upgrades" prioritized and then approved by my household budgeting committee! :thumb:

Thanks to everyone who contacted their elected officials to make this a reality!!! :beer:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

For those that called to urge him to sign it, call and thank him now. I have done so.


----------

